# Arming Canoptek Wraiths: Whip Coils and... ???



## Deneris

I'm putting together a unit of Canoptek Wraiths, and was wondering what's the best gear to give them? The Whip Coils seem rather obvious, but do I give them a Transdimensional Beamer or a Particle Caster? Or just stick with the Whip Coils and have the points for other units? What's worked best for the other Necron Lords out there?


----------



## Madden

The wraiths can only have one upgrade each so whip coils on all and that's it or have two coils and one caster in a unit of three, but I find the single shot is hit and miss but you can then play wound allocation games with them.
I'm sure others will tell you better on that front. I personally use all coils for max init debuff in assaults but that's me.


----------



## Archon Dan

I prefer all Whip Coils as well. The Particle Caster just doesn't cut it be comparison. Not when you can have Particle Beamers on Tomb Blades and Spyders that are much more effective. Perhaps if you had to do some point squeezing, having the Caster would be better than nothing. And the Transdiminsional Beamer is a joke of a weapon. A Heavy 1 12" shot is like WTF?! I just don't see a practical use for it as most ICs you'd want to target will be in a group or have such high toughness(MC) that it won't do much, other than keep you from moving or assaulting.


----------



## Iron Angel

If you position them right, you'll only ever need two whip coils in a unit. Keep them on the sides, and when the enemy makes pile in moves, almost all of the enemy models the wraiths have to attack with be I1. In a unit of 6, which is oversize, I will have 2 coils and a caster for wounds. More realistically, I'll play with a unit of 4, with two coils, a caster, and a vanilla.

Theres no justification for the cost of a TDB. The thing looks really cool but thats honestly about all it does.


----------



## The Sturk

I had a unit of five wraiths slaughter two units of Space Wolves at the same time in my most recent game and all they had was coils. Granted, I ran 4 coils, which might have been 1 too many, but coils is really all you need for them.


----------



## Crimson Shadow

I decided I'm going to be purchasing multiple boxes, so I'm using the one wraith that stands up crazy straight as a particle caster. The two that hunker down a little more both get whip coils. When I get another box, I'll probably do the same, or maybe make some vanilla hunkered. Either way, the dude that stands up straight gets a gun. Why? Because he's the tallest = easiest to see, and I want my whip coils to have a better shot of making it into combat. 

I might take a transdimensional beamer just for laughs, but yeah I can't see the point of putting a Heavy weapon on a primarily CC oriented unit. Well, other than the novelty of shooting a Dreadnaught with the Exile Ray and them rolling a 1 for the strength test. But the likelihood of that is so low, as to make it not worth considering most of the time.


----------



## falcoso

Coils all the way, they are an assault unit and the caster and beamer are unnecessary, especially if you have preatorians in the army, give it to them instead, they then effectively become wraiths without invulnerables, and even then that may be unnessecary as I'm sure there will be other units which will be able to provide the support fire.


----------



## Iron Angel

Crimson Shadow said:


> I decided I'm going to be purchasing multiple boxes, so I'm using the one wraith that stands up crazy straight as a particle caster. The two that hunker down a little more both get whip coils. When I get another box, I'll probably do the same, or maybe make some vanilla hunkered. Either way, the dude that stands up straight gets a gun. Why? Because he's the tallest = easiest to see, and I want my whip coils to have a better shot of making it into combat.
> 
> I might take a transdimensional beamer just for laughs, but yeah I can't see the point of putting a Heavy weapon on a primarily CC oriented unit. Well, other than the novelty of shooting a Dreadnaught with the Exile Ray and them rolling a 1 for the strength test. But the likelihood of that is so low, as to make it not worth considering most of the time.


You know cover saves are useless to a unit with 3++ right? And there's nothing in the Necron army that can effectively completely block LOS to them except maybe a Monolith, which will easily hide the large one as well? That means you are depending on terrain, which is inconsistent to say the least.


----------



## Creon

The only reason to take a beamer or 'caster is that it makes one model different than all the rest for wound allocation.


----------



## The Sturk

Creon said:


> The only reason to take a beamer or 'caster is that it makes one model different than all the rest for wound allocation.


Easier to do on other models like Nobz. To me, taking a caster/beamer just for wound allocation is a waste of points. At least Nobz get to use all the gear that they get fitted with.


----------



## Archon Dan

Iron Angel said:


> You know cover saves are useless to a unit with 3++ right? And there's nothing in the Necron army that can effectively completely block LOS to them except maybe a Monolith, which will easily hide the large one as well? That means you are depending on terrain, which is inconsistent to say the least.


Perhaps he meant that the taller Wraith was the most likely to see other units. It's depending on terrain again but I had the same thought that the model was so tall it could deny cover in some cases. But the big issue I have with the height is they don't fit in the ruined Imperium building terrain kits. They are too tall. So what's the point of having something ignore terrain if it can't fit inside the ruins to kill the unit hiding in them?


----------



## Iron Angel

Well, think of it this way. Its top part comes up over it right? Imagine sitting on the second floor of a ruin and this thing's head comes up over the edge. Even if its not standing on the second floor I would argue it could easily reach the guys on the second floor.


----------

